# My Most-Ut Favorite



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

MTF members, I spent 6 years volunteering to rehab this engine, every Saturday, except the ones I worked or was on vacation. I also donated about $12,000 to the cause.

Links: http://www.gottrains.com/nkp765.htm
http://www.765.org/

You're gonna love this. It's the real thing and I'm proud to have been apart of it.

PS. Check out my new sig. Gotta figure out a couple of things now to make it REALLY neat.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

She is a real beauty! It must have been some opportunity to be able to work on her... I can not even remember the last time I saw a steam engine in person


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Sir, that is FANtastic!! I'm at a loss for words - how cool. 
Only a 6 hour drive... wonder if I could talk the family into it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

SUPER! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I enjoy the Railway Museums. The volunteers put so much work into them.
Great job and Thanks!!!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Not really much of a museum. It is basically one HUGE pole barn with concrete floors and looks likea rail shop. Most of their funds went to the refurbishing of the Berkshire. Last time I was there, the engine, of course was done, I sat around and drank coffee for 6 hours. I don't know if they have started therehabbing of any of the cars yet.

Does anyone have any money laying around? I know where we can buy one fine depot. There are also many old freight houses here that could use a loving touch. I've got to get out and take some pics. This area is full of rail houses, sheds and buildings. some of you may want to model them.


----------

